# December 2010 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

*Congratulations to December's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, effy!*

effy (15 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

TayHudson (8 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

JB5 (8 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

GravityKitty (5 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Tsuhei (4 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

darkangel216 (4 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Colibri (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

PewPewPew (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Chrisssy (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

BettaGirl290 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

monroe0704 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Duncan13 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

akjadestar (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

bettalover2033 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

beat2020 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

weluvbettas (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

FishyFriend1 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

anglnarnld (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

windfire (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Aluyasha (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Panthera (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

metalbetta (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

rooroober (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

jeanclaudeasher (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Ethan (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

sayurasem (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

eclover09 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

baylee767 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Capricorn (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

danifacetastic (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

VioletTrauma (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

SemioticSleep (0 votes)


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I wonder who is the 1 person that voted for my Melvin? Whoever you are, thank you! And great pictures to everyone who entered. And of course, congrats Effy!!!


----------



## effy (Sep 21, 2010)

thank you Aluyasha and thanks to all that voted for Cookie  well done everyone the photos were all awesome! x


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Administrator said:


> sayurasem (0 votes)


Aww i think this one should have gotten a vote or two. I love this picture she looks so cute here


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree, DBT females are so cute!


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, two votes (; That aint so bad ! Congrats effy for the win, and great job everyone else ...


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

No votes again? )=> bad luck Lol. I voted for Churro, I just remembered (I think Lol)!


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Congrats everyone. Atleast i got 2 votes this time, yay!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats, Effy! All the pics were very nice.


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

So why wasnt my entry accepted?


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

jrad4real said:


> So why wasnt my entry accepted?


 Hmmm, well this months contest was glitching up pretty badly, maybe your entry was a casualty?


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

Congrats Effy!!!


----------

